# when Pennsylvania approves medical marijuana???



## geegee1432 (May 20, 2015)

It seems were close to a win in pa, with senate passing sb3 at 40-7. Now its up to the house.

I was somewhat disappointed with the limiting scope of the bill but there is an amendment to review and broaden the scope for qualifying patients annually. Its better than being considered a criminal though, pa has very harsh laws. 

now it's very clear that there is a huge market waiting here, I believe our population is 23+ million, so we're roughly 10 percent of the country,also the third biggest state I believe.

Now there's undeniably a lucriative market waiting here, we don't have $200 ounces, more like $300 for some beasters. I see the dank and top shelf headdies go for $350. People pay it, and supply is scarice. Plus our electric rate is well below average, I pay 9.9¢ per kWh, delivered. 

So my question is, what is sb3 all about and how will all of this work?

(I know it's hard to say for sure as every state is different also as laws and enforcement vary, I just would like some common knowledge)

It all seems gray.

Do dispencarys usually buy off anybody? 

How do most state licensed grows work? App fees and plant counts?

Should I go to psych now, so my "PTSD" is documented for my mmj card?

If I have multiple residences, can I have "6" plants at each home?

I guess what I'm asking is for some basic info and made mistakes that you would have done differently, let me know...


----------



## bluto392 (May 21, 2015)

Don't sweat those questions. The bill died in a house committee.


----------



## brimck325 (May 21, 2015)

Lol...the bill was not for the patients at all, but for the greedy as usual. You can forget about home growing in pa. And most all eastern states that do pass a bill in the near future.


----------



## TrichGnome (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol dude thinks he's gonna be able to take over the east coast market when he couldnt even find the search button.


----------



## superduperdu (Jun 24, 2015)

The bill is not dead yet. There's a rep who has moved to discharge it from committee, essentially he's trying to force it to the floor for a vote. By the way, Matt Baker who chairs that committee and vowed to let the bill die, yah he gets his campaign funding from big pharma...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 24, 2015)

Friggin big pharma is involved already.

A Pennsylvania representative who has said he won't bring a medical marijuana bill up for a vote has become a target of marijuana activists on social media who say his opposition is being purchased by pharmaceutical companies.

http://www.ydr.com/politics/ci_28355386/big-pharma-backs-both-sides-pennsylvania-marijuana-debate


----------



## bluto392 (Jun 30, 2015)

A new mmj bill's been introduced, which limits the eligible conditions severely.

A spoke with my rep, who is pro legalization, and he states the GOP wants to pass something, regardless of quality or workability, so they don't have to revisit the issue.

We're also locked in a budget fight, so it's possible the mmj bill will get lost in the shuffle


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 11, 2015)

My 2 cents on "Medical" Marijuana and why we shouldn't be pushing for it.
I fear that declaring any substance as "medicine" could delay the outright legalization of the substance. Here's why. I don't know of any other "medicine," or prescription drug, that is also used... ACCEPTABLY... by the general public a a recreational substance. Once something is a medicine it falls under different laws and legal entities to monitor it's distribution and use. Alcohol, being our only legal drug, is monitored under ATF, the Department Of Alcohol Tobacco And Firearms. Prescription medications are controlled and monitored by the DEA, Drug Enforcement Administration.
If Cannabis becomes mired in the bureaucracy of the DEA, it could be decades before you see it legal recreationally in the US on a widespread basis. If it were my decision, I would push for recreational legalization and then research and develop the medicinal argument and applications. I think it's an easier and smarter road.
Just my 2 cents. I'm willing to hear comments as to why I'm wrong. I like to learn. Peace.


----------



## bluto392 (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree 100%. MMJ has failed and has been outmaneuvered, we just don't know it yet.


----------



## SurelyAcid (Jul 14, 2015)

PA will get there eventually.. I'm hoping at least. This thing is a plant; Gov't propaganda made a plant sound like the Devil, and here we are.


----------



## bluto392 (Jul 18, 2015)

There's no real pressure to move forward with anything in PA.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

ATTENTION OP: READ THE BILL!!!!!

All your questions are answered. Youll be quite disappointed, the only reason the bill was written was to make residents THINK that they are working on a change.


----------



## bluto392 (Jul 20, 2015)

Exactly. MMJ a lets them off the hook.


----------



## BigNoobie (Jul 28, 2015)

They need to keep the ball rolling and pass something. Then worry about everything else. Pass something. 

Sent from my DASH 5.0+ using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## toaster struedel (Jul 28, 2015)

That bill sucked in every way!!! Can't smoke it, 50k for a license! That's outrageous!!! It's probably best that it failed, that bill wasn't helping really helping patients.


----------



## BigNoobie (Jul 28, 2015)

In reality just to make money for a few, its out of HEALTH and into RULES.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 28, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> That bill sucked in every way!!! Can't smoke it, 50k for a license! That's outrageous!!! It's probably best that it failed, that bill wasn't helping really helping patients.


My thought is that the goal is to pass a bill like this so they licenses can be sold to the highest bidder off the books. When a looser bill comes a few years down the road, they would already have a monopoly.


----------



## bluto392 (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the goal was to make it as unworkable as possible.

Without ballot initiatives, PA isn't going to pass anything without the legislature changing hands, which isn't on tap for the foreseeable future. 

Fed relegalization is our only hope, which means we have no hope


----------



## chuckie86 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think they should legalize the shit already alcohol is %100 legal and it kill 60;000 people a year its crazy Its a f**king plant


----------



## lemmis (Feb 17, 2016)

Pa wont have any type of legal weed EVER. the bill thats in the house is for oil only an no smoking, cause, god forbid anybody might smoke something. Like a poster above stated, only will go if made federally legal which by my guestamations, is not happening. Thats ok, ill continue to smoke an grow as much as i want, f' em


----------



## 420monster (Feb 17, 2016)

10 20 years from now us pa guys might have a chance

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## daloudpack (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone watch the house vote on medical marijuana today and what is ur thoughts


----------



## daloudpack (Mar 14, 2016)

I think we made some good progress as far as lifting the 10% cap of THC and broadening the accepted diagnosis ' I didn't catch it all what else happened I just seen the last half hour maybe an hour


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't see it either. What all changed?


----------



## 420monster (Mar 29, 2016)

Distance from schools and daycare is a big one that changed It from nothing allowed with in 1000ft to accomadate philly that would make it impossible to have anything anywhere in the city but between that and removeing the 10% thc cap caused a bit of a stir that the Senate now has to revote on

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 30, 2016)

What are the details on licensing? I heard they night be going with a 500K fee and only plan on a few locations. Any truth anyone? 

I should just read the Damn thing lol


----------



## 420monster (Mar 30, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> What are the details on licensing? I heard they night be going with a 500K fee and only plan on a few locations. Any truth anyone?
> 
> I should just read the Damn thing lol


25 growers 50 store owners and 50 processers each can have up to 3 locations fees went from 50k and 10k anually to now what is 500k plus 10k a year plus 2.5 mill worth of asset holdings so a total of 3mil start up just to become licensed then you get a 10% tax on everything you sell you sell 100,000 worth 10,000 is taxes then you can take your "reasonable salary" and pay your employees reasonable salary pay your company's bills and if you have anything left it must stay within your business meaning buying equipment repairs expansions product ect...

You don't get to keep the profit and buy a new car or house for yourself now if you bought a car for a delivery service that would be different but if they can prove you use that car for non business related activities then they can get you for embezzling 

The 10% tax is said to go to family's that can't afford the medicine because they are low income this tax is on top of the 6% sales tax that the patient pays that will goto the state for state upkeep and education officer traing and uniforms ect...

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 420monster (Apr 14, 2016)

Pennsylvania will become the newest state to legalize marijuana for medicinal uses on Sunday, when Gov. Tom Wolf will sign SB3. The bill passed the Pennsylvania House of Representatives on Wednesday by a vote of 149-46. The Pennsylvania Senate first passed a medical marijuana bill back in 2014.

It's Official! Pennsylvania Will Become 24th State to Legalize Medical Marijuana. https://t.co/qXQxjQteJI pic.twitter.com/kU8srUuC6f

— HIGH TIMES (@HIGH_TIMES_Mag) April 14, 2016
A statement from Wolf praised the legislation as "historic" and spoke about his experiences meeting with people who could benefit from medicinal marijuana.

"Today the House passed SB3, sending the medical marijuana legalization bill to my desk. I am proud and excited to sign this bill that will provide long overdue medical relief to patients and families who could benefit from this treatment. I applaud members of both parties in the House and Senate who have come together to help patients who have run out of medical options and want to thank the thousands of advocates who have fought tirelessly for this cause. I have met with patients and families, held roundtables, and urged action on this legislation since taking office, and it is encouraging that the hard work of these families has resulted in historic legislation."

Pennsylvania will become the 24th state to legalize some form of marijuana for medicinal use. In Pennsylvania, the drug will be available in a variety of forms to treat a list of 17 conditions, including AIDS, glaucoma, and epilepsy. Patients will not, however, be permitted to grow their own plants. Five states, plus the District of Columbia, have legalized marijuana for both medical and recreational use

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------

